# Ceder Stumps in Houston ???



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

I need a large cool ceder stump for my 100 gallon Discus tank

Anyone know of anywhere local to get one ?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you looked at Fish Gallery? They have quite a few large ones.

John


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Ajax said:


> Have you looked at Fish Gallery? They have quite a few large ones.
> 
> John


Yeah, nothing grab'd me.

Was hoping someone knew of a garden center, wood place or something that would have
a pile of em laying around.

Fish Ranch has half a container trailer full of Malaysian, but was hoping to find nice cedar stump


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone ...... Anyone ......



Bueller ??? ...... Bueller ???


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I usually collect mine in central Texas, I have never bought any and never found any that look as good to my eye then what I get for free. That and the prices that they ask are too high, one stump will pay for your gas.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Never been here but heard they usually carry large wood stump for landscaping. Might be too big but you never know.

http://www.maasnursery.com/


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

TNguyen said:


> Never been here but heard they usually carry large wood stump for landscaping. Might be too big but you never know.
> 
> http://www.maasnursery.com/


Hell yeah he does,
http://www.maasnursery.com/driftwood.htm

Thanks, just kinda tip I was looking for.

Got friends in Austin keeping eye out on fishing trips, but that
will be pain.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

One of these day, I need to go there to check out the rock yard. Heard that is pretty cool also. Let us know how it went!


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Gonna go today.

Will take camera and span some pics to post up.

Let yall know.


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Called Maas this morning.

Ike took out all their driftwood and still not replaced. 

Next time I'm out at friends house in League City I'll swing by, but
not gonna make a trip if they have nothing to speak of.

Still hunting. ...........


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, I had head that but did not get to post to warn you. Last I taked to them it was low priority.


----------



## rbarn (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks anyway.

Have buddy with 25 acres up near La Grange.
Found this jewel today.

Only going to be able to use part of it and has long way to
go on clean up, but should work nice i think.

Cost $40 in gas


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

nice looking piece of wood!! Nice pics!


----------

